# Marbled Gecko Death [GRAPHIC]



## Gecko (Jan 20, 2013)

Both of my marbled geckos died yesterday morning, I'm thinking it's because of the redness. It actually seems like there is tiny cuts there aswell. Any ideas on why they died? THANKS.


----------



## caliherp (Jan 20, 2013)

How large we're the crickets you were feeding them? We're they housed together? It looks like it is wounds from fighting.


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 20, 2013)

No idea what could have caused that. I'm so sorry. Poor babies.


----------



## mummabear (Jan 20, 2013)

Could they have burnt them selves?


----------



## SarahScales (Jan 20, 2013)

I had a young frog die from impact after slipping off the glass surface of his walls.


----------



## DarkApe (Jan 20, 2013)

where they housed together cause it looks like the have definitely been fighting with each other,


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 20, 2013)

overheated would be my guess.


----------



## noved (Jan 20, 2013)

i have seen this before with over heating the blood vessels seem to collapse and breakdown just under the skin.a bit like what i look like after playing indoor cricket..


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks like they have been fighting. I've had the same problem.
RIP little geckos.

- - - Updated - - -

Doesn't look like an impaction looks like they fought to they both died


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 20, 2013)

Tiny cuts and red brusin Sounds like a fight to the death. Usually one kills the other.... Sorry for your loss maybe next time separate enclosures. How long did you have them ?


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 20, 2013)

To me looks like overheating
Reasoning : The redness is blood vessels ( as someone stated ) and the little cuts will be little 'niggles' showing through due to dryness or the skin ( shrivelling ). 

JMO


----------

